# lowrance HDS7



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought a hds 7 about 18 months ago. After having to put 2 updates inti it. It only lasted about 12 months of actual use. It got water it and caused it to go kinda crazy. It would tun itself on in the garage. [wich i first blamed the granddaughter for] then it stared turning itself off when i needed it. Drove 7 hours to fish for a week this spring. Would work for a little while then turn off. 5 minutes it would come back on. Wouldnt leave my drift trails for about half of the time. Very dissapointing after spending 1100 bucks for fish findeer. After i returned home i caleed navico. After 45 minutes on hold i got a rude operater who told they werent haveing any problems with there units . And it would take 4 to 6 weeks for replacement. Im still waiting. Cant find out anything about it. Will be switching to humming bird i guess. 
Gobie


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

that stinks. I purchased an humminbird 898c si. Had it about a week before it quit working. I called the company, was on hold maybe 5 minutes and i told them what was wrong. They sent me a packaging to return it and i had a new one in 2 weeks. I almost purchased a lowrance hds unit and was told customer service is horrible, so i went with the humminbird. I am glad i did. Good Luck, I have read that those units have an issue with getting water in them


----------

